# Disable Antec 900 LED lights



## oregon

My antec 900 is bright and makes it hard to sleep if i have it on at night. Any way to disable the LED's? Perhaps cutting the wires or something like that?


----------



## INTELCRAZY

which lights?


----------



## oregon

The fan lights. I know I could just replace the fans, but it's not really worth it just for running my computer overnight. Any other time of day and the lights don't bother me.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

buy fans without lights in them....


----------



## sniperchang

If the LED are embedded in the fan, well there's not much you can do unless you just turn the whole fan off. If there's wires for the LED, well mabe you could rig a little switch.


----------



## Vizy

i had a problem liek that too...sorta...my problem is that my case window is facing me when i go to bed and the mobo green led is always on, i just turn he other way...


----------



## oregon

Yeah, I did that last night, lol. Still annoying though, and there must be a better solution... 

What sort of switch would you create? And how to do it?


----------



## Kornowski

Well, IF there is a wire for the LED's, you could just cut the wire and put a switch in the middle of it, that way you chose when they're on or off


----------



## ThatGuy16

I have switches in my case to turn off every light and fan. However, to turn off the led's, it turns the whole fan off.


----------



## TFT

Get a dark marker pen and color the led's over in black


----------



## Kornowski

TFT said:


> Get a dark marker pen and color the led's over in black



Now there's an idea...


----------



## sniperchang

Kornowski said:


> Now there's an idea...



Actually he might be on to something.


You could use a window cover of somesort. Perhaps, for a temporary solution, just tape some cloth to the window (try not to block any vents!)


----------



## oregon

I already looked into covering the LED's in masking tape, but the problem is they're sort of embedded within the fan to create a sort of ring of light. Only the very tip is actually showing. 

I do have my case inside a cabinet though. It blocks the front light, but it is open backed. The 120 fan at the back is the main problem I think. Maybe cutting the wires on that one only would fix my problem.


----------



## Michael

Those LED fans usually have the LEDs embedded in the plastic, with the legs showing out one side of the fan.. you could simply snip one leg off of each of the LEDs (snip the same leg on each of the LEDs) and wire them all together with one wire, then hook a wire into the lead where one of those newly cut legs use to connect to the fan's power source.. 

Viola'! You've got a switch to switch the LEDs off..

Otherwise, a sharpie does wonders.. provided you'll take the time to pull the fan out of the casing 

-mak


----------

